# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > Yii Framework >  چک ایمیل

## olampiad

آیا yii برای چک ایمیل در فرم چاره ای دارد.
الآن این خالی بودن رو چک میکنه
array('name, family, email, password, role_id','required'),
ممنون بابت راهنمایی ها

----------


## bobSilon

بله برای چک کردن ایمیل به این شکل میشه کار کرد:

array('email', 'email','message'=>"The email isn't correct"),
array('email', 'unique','message'=>'Email already exists!'),

----------

